# Posteingang umbenennen in Outlook03



## Anonymous (15 März 2005)

Hi, wer weis wie ich z.b Postein-, -ausgang oder gelöschte Objekte in Outlook03 umbenennen kann, bei rechtem mausklick erscheint zwar zwar "Postausgang" umbenennen ist aber nicht hiterlegt d.h. man kann es man kann es nicht anklicken :-?


----------



## stieglitz (15 März 2005)

Das scheint nicht zu gehen.
Aber frag mal da nach:
http://www.docoutlook.de/


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

Postausgang ist ein Systemordner, der läßt sich nicht umbenennen, wozu auch?

cp


----------



## stieglitz (15 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Postausgang ist ein Systemordner, der läßt sich nicht umbenennen, wozu auch?
> 
> cp



eben! reiner Blödsinn, pure Spielerei.


----------



## Stalker2002 (15 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Postausgang ist ein Systemordner, der läßt sich nicht umbenennen, wozu auch?



Ich vermute mal das man ihn trotzdem umbenennen kann, wenn man nur tief genug in die Registry greift. Ob Outlook danach noch "lebt" sei aber mal dahin gestellt...

MfG
L.


----------

